# What kind of LGD do you prefer?



## PendergrassRanch (May 10, 2013)

I will be investing in a LGD sometime in the future.  Probably within a year or so.  

Does anyone here utilize Komondors?  I found a breeder a few hours from me.  

I also know of Pyr breeders locally as well as an Anatolian breeder.  

Thoughts?

Why did you choose the breed you chose?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 10, 2013)

There was a recent discussion on the Komondorok (some people leave off the ok)

If it is *true* working stock and this being your first LGD I would highly recommend *AGAINST* this breed.

I know you have experience in training etc, however if you have not had much experience in rare breed working dogs especially LGD's I think , honestly you would be much happier with an Anatolian or a Great Pyrenees. I think you would do best with an Anatolian given your area size, no of pet dogs, and livestock you own. You all also have a lot of friends and visitors coming over and I think that is something to take into consideration.

The Great Pyrenees will need grooming quite often so that is an important thing to look at.

Also because of the number of male dogs I would rec. a F toli  or a neutered M of any breed.

*out of the common breeds in the US*

ok

anatolian
Grt Pyrenees
50/50 on the Maremma

More challenging and I mean REALLY challenging especially if you can fing real working stock

Kuvasz  ( one of my fav breeds-worked with the Kuvasz back in the 80's there were few around)
Tibetan Mastiff- those i have worked with ... lets just say I want a little friendlier easier socialized dog 
Kommondorok- no way IMO
Akbash

many consider the kangal and the anatolian the same breed... different thoughts on that one BUT... all the dogs coming up under the Kangal title seem to be quite different from the Anatolians I've worked with. 

I have info from a pretty reliable source that there are quite a few of the working breeds being imported that some are trying to start as fighting dogs. Just be cautious... mostly "kangals" and a few other Turkish breeds.


just my two cents as I have worked with working dogs for many years and have more exposure than most LGD owners.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 10, 2013)

I think I'm going to look for an Anatolian/GP cross.  I would like something with a hair coat in between the two breeds.  The GP is just too much. I would get a neutered male.  Do not like female dogs at all.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 10, 2013)

I like certain breeds in F and certain breeds in M but of course they are all working dogs and a select few herding breeds. I am not too fond of any other groups.   There are some hunting breeds that I like. I just don't care for dogs that have no abilities but to be cute. 
the working breeds do not follow the rules of the canine world in general. I always say they are their own species.  They are much smarter than we think, and eventually everyone who owns them comes to realize that. 

*NOT* trying to persuade you just want to say I WAY PREFER Female Anatolians and Male Pyrs.
I will say my f pyr, like most F pyrs, is very fierce- VERY. My males are much more laid back except when they need to be in action. My F pyr though is our biggest love baby ever. She is a perfect girl!


It is funny I LOVE the Anatolian Pyr cross... especially really great working dogs with the right temperaments.
Callie and D are having pups in June for the exact reason you mentioned... best of both dogs with less coat. But then again Callie and D are exceptional. 
D is so laid back and we often take him out of the field to greet customers... he is a showboat! BUT when he needs to be in action he is such a different dog it is really something. 
My other Pyrs are great but they are not so inclined to be as gracious... IF I bring them out of the field, people can say hi and pet them but they don't showboat and would rather not meet the new people. They will not take food from anyone but us. I love that they can't be "bribed"  

I am secretly hoping to keep a callie/D pup... Dh won't know.... I will be starting all the pups and they will not go to their new homes until 12 wks .... we may just have one that didn't have a home     I figure the dog would be a year old before DH knew it.


----------



## Grazer (May 11, 2013)

I agree with everything Southern said, from the most common LGD breeds that are found in U.S., a Great Pyr/Anatolian cross sounds like the best option for your situation.
Try to only get a pup (if you are going for a puppy that is) from working parents. Meet the parents in person, talk to the owners, see how knowledgeable they are etc.

Just keep in mind that some LGD's will not get along with other dogs of the same gender, even if they themselves are neutered and have been raised together with these dogs.
As for neutering, in case you were planning on neutering the future dog when he's still young, more & more research indicates that early neutering/sterilization can cause some serious health problems in dogs.
Especially in large breeds (bone cancer, abnormal bone growth, hip dysplasia etc) and some behavioral issues too. 
http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...angers-of-early-pet-spaying-or-neutering.aspx 

Neutering doesn't necessarily makes a dog less inclined to display same-sex aggression. From my experience, this will really depend on the individual dog.
And with firm leadership you can avoid a lot of issues. But if things really don't work out, you can always decide to keep dogs that don't get along separated at all times. 

Now don't get me wrong, I'm not anti-spay and -neuter  
There are plenty of cases where spaying and neutering is really needed (like to control a population of unwanted cats and dogs and to prevent irresponsible owners from having oops litters).
I merely wanted to point out the side effects of early neutering/spaying, because not many people know about it.


@ Southern, congrats on your upcoming litter!
What a fantastic combination. I love Great Pyr/Anatolian crosses, when bred from stable, working parents (as in your case), you really get the best of both worlds. 
Both temperament wise and also when it comes to their appearance. Those are going to be some seriously good looking dogs. Lucky future owners!
You must be so excited and I hope you get to keep 1 pup, so you can have a D junior


----------



## goat boy (May 17, 2013)

I think I'm going to try some emus


----------



## goat boy (May 17, 2013)

Oh and how young does an emu have to be to inroduce to the goat herd and 1 calve and 12 ducks and 5 guineas?


----------



## goat boy (May 17, 2013)

Are emus good with this kind of small livestock guarding?


----------

